# Positive Poodle Vibes



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

I trimmed Tully's face/feet/sany today with absolutely no razor burn or nicks, a first I'm ashamed to admit, but Tully and I are getting the hang of it (she sits rock still now) and it should be smooth sailing from here on out! :-D


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Sitting here with a hot tea, simple but I've been looking forward to it getting colder so I can really enjoy a hot drink when we come in from our evening walk and tonight was cold! I guess I'm easily pleased!

Ember's also been a little sweetie all day, curling up on the sofa together for an afternoon nap really cheers me up everyday.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay for no razor burn and a smooth shave! I love kissing Remington's snout right after I shave his face! 

Yay for hot tea! Nothing better than a hot cup to warm you from the inside out! And a good cuddle always makes my day!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Non- poodle:

The bad: One of my colleagues, who is only in her early forties, was diagnosed recently with breast cancer and had both breasts removed last week. Very upsetting, and everyone is pretty shaken. 

The good: Another colleague sewed a healing quilt for her and all of us signed it yesterday with indelible ink in the muslin squares. She is quite the skilled quilt maker and spent a lot of time on it. It is beautiful. But then to bring it to the rest of the group and have us contribute our sentiments as part of it, was even more wonderful. Something beautiful and inspiring in the middle of tragedy.

I am very blessed to work with such an incredible group of people.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Wishing your colleague a speedy recovery and hopefully full remission soon! I love it when people go above and beyond to make sure that someone they hold dear knows that they are being thought about when that person is facing huge hurdles in their life.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks- I'm hoping things go well for her. The quilt was such a wonderful and amazing gesture, and she must have spent countless hours on it.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Turning something bad into something good!

The Bad: Went to the Apple store to pick up my daughter's Macbook. Yesterday, they told me that they opened at 9am. I sat in am traffice and at 9:20am, I walk up and there is a sign that says they are training and don't open until 10am.

The Good: It's in a mall... I walked down to the Starbucks and grabbed my favorite brew and sat in a cushy seat while I waited. I slowly enjoyed my coffee.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Time to savor a yummy drink is indeed a good thing!  Way to turn something that had potential to be stressful into de-stressing!!!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

All the little things add up to a good day:

1. My head cold seams to be abating.
2. Work was really quiet.
3. I took Wrex to the pet store for the first time and he behaved beautifully.
4. Got word that my husband passed his certification test. 
5. The rain stopped and the sun has come back out before football practice.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

#1 We're providing child care for our eight month old grandson four days a week. John has been feeding the dogs Cheerios from his highchair and letting them lick his hands and feet (I know, bad Grandma), so they're quite fond of him. (Rich says they regard him as a moveable feast.) The two dogs play really rough together, though. While the baby likes to watch them from the safety of his playpen, we've been very, very careful to keep him from being run over in the chaos. This afternoon, during a lull, John was crawling in the floor when he came upon a dog ball, which Rich quickly removed from him and tossed across the room. Blue picked it up, walked quietly to the baby and gently dropped the ball in his lap. Rich again threw it, Blue again brought it to John. Over, and over, and over. I would never have expected this exuberant, energetic, big, clumsy puppy to understand how to play with a baby. Good boy, Blue! 

#2 Blue is housetrained!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My son _might_ have a job! 

My grand daughter said her first word with meaning.

One of the cruises I booked for Feb-March came down in Price $120 per person yesterday!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Today, my terrible head cold is doing better, and I was able to get a decent nights sleep last night. Quinn also managed going up the stairs for our front area today for the first time, and she's learning (again!) not to pull on her leash. Her seroma is also almost gone completely other than a quarter sized area that is scar tissue! (YAY!). Also with as much time as I spend in a year away from my wife and kids, every day I wake up home with them is a blessing in and of itself.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We in ontario had a gorgeous cool, sunny fall day today after several gloomy wet days. Hurray!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I like ice cream. No, let me be a bit more clear, I LOVE ice cream! And I will take any opportunity to enjoy a *good* serving of it. (I am also an ice cream snob. I like my own homemade and two locally made brands the very best. But I digress!)

This afternoon my neighbor stopped by. I baked pies this weekend (it's apple season!) so I offered her a piece, al mode of course. She gleefully accepted. Here's where the poodle fun part comes in. I do not know _how,_ and no one I have asked over the years in my Poodle Club knows either, and it positively _mystifies _even my absolutely_ brilliant_ dh, but I can go in the freezer to get something a dozen times a day and Chagall shows _no_ interest whatsoever. UNLESS I go to get ice cream! The thing is he somehow knows I'm going for ice cream_ before_ I even open the freezer door! He literally dashes to the freeze, from wherever he may be--even if he's sound asleep, and sits at the freezer door in anticipation! HOW DOES HE KNOW I AM RUMMAGING AROUND IN THE FREEZER FOR ICE CREAM?! I mean this happens e_ach and every time_. I have multiple witnesses, my neighbor today being the most recent. She was just flabbergasted! I offered her chocolate or vanilla, Chagall is purely a vanilla boy since chocolate is a no-no for dogs. (Oh and I have REALLY good DARK CHOCOLATE ice cream with dark chocolate bits in it. So decadent!) 

People have posited Chagall is reading my excited anticipation, or I'm cuing him (don't see how) or maybe I send out special "I'm gonna eat ice cream now" pheromones. Whatever it is, my ice cream sensing poodle melts my heart and puts a smile on my face.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was able to sort through a ton of papers I have been really putting off doing.

I made arrangements to meet with Pearl's probable handler on Saturday at the Wine Country show in Welland, Ontario, for an evaluation and to put her into pattern for her show puppy trim. Soooooo excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I like ice cream. No, let me be a bit more clear, I LOVE ice cream! And I will take any opportunity to enjoy a *good* serving of it. (I am also an ice cream snob. I like my own homemade and two locally made brands the very best. But I digress!)
> 
> This afternoon my neighbor stopped by. I baked pies this weekend (it's apple season!) so I offered her a piece, al mode of course. She gleefully accepted. Here's where the poodle fun part comes in. I do not know _how,_ and no one I have asked over the years in my Poodle Club knows either, and it positively _mystifies _even my absolutely_ brilliant_ dh, but I can go in the freezer to get something a dozen times a day and Chagall shows _no_ interest whatsoever. UNLESS I go to get ice cream! The thing is he somehow knows I'm going for ice cream_ before_ I even open the freezer door! He literally dashes to the freeze, from wherever he may be--even if he's sound asleep, and sits at the freezer door in anticipation! HOW DOES HE KNOW I AM RUMMAGING AROUND IN THE FREEZER FOR ICE CREAM?! I mean this happens e_ach and every time_. I have multiple witnesses, my neighbor today being the most recent. She was just flabbergasted! I offered her chocolate or vanilla, Chagall is purely a vanilla boy since chocolate is a no-no for dogs. (Oh and I have REALLY good DARK CHOCOLATE ice cream with dark chocolate bits in it. So decadent!)
> 
> People have posited Chagall is reading my excited anticipation, or I'm cuing him (don't see how) or maybe I send out special "I'm gonna eat ice cream now" pheromones. Whatever it is, my ice cream sensing poodle melts my heart and puts a smile on my face.


I think there is something they read in us...but I don't know what it is!

Max always knows when I am going to groom him. I bathe them in the kitchen sink, and many things get done in the kitchen sink, but he knows when it is grooming time and disappears under the bed:act-up: even when I'm just clearing dishes like it normally do, with an intent to groom afterward. It really is uncanny. 

Once I was walking down the hallway and just thought to myself "I think I'll groom the dogs today" - and he looked at me, put his tail between his legs and disappeared under the bed. All I did was think it! This is the only time he hides under the bed. 

I am sure I must do something very subtle that he picks up on, but it is very weird. The girls on the other hand are clueless Misty sometimes will go under bed or out the doggy door once the grooming process is well under way, but Lily sits and watches everyone get groomed just waiting her turn, in spite of the fact that she hates the dryer! 

Max is a therapy dog, and very in tune with anyone's emotions, so it's not surprising he picks up on subtle cues. The cues must be very subtle though, and really, I think they are beyond human perception!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I like ice cream. No, let me be a bit more clear, I LOVE ice cream! And I will take any opportunity to enjoy a *good* serving of it. (I am also an ice cream snob. I like my own homemade and two locally made brands the very best. But I digress!)
> 
> This afternoon my neighbor stopped by. I baked pies this weekend (it's apple season!) so I offered her a piece, al mode of course. She gleefully accepted. Here's where the poodle fun part comes in. I do not know _how,_ and no one I have asked over the years in my Poodle Club knows either, and it positively _mystifies _even my absolutely_ brilliant_ dh, but I can go in the freezer to get something a dozen times a day and Chagall shows _no_ interest whatsoever. UNLESS I go to get ice cream! The thing is he somehow knows I'm going for ice cream_ before_ I even open the freezer door! He literally dashes to the freeze, from wherever he may be--even if he's sound asleep, and sits at the freezer door in anticipation! HOW DOES HE KNOW I AM RUMMAGING AROUND IN THE FREEZER FOR ICE CREAM?! I mean this happens e_ach and every time_. I have multiple witnesses, my neighbor today being the most recent. She was just flabbergasted! I offered her chocolate or vanilla, Chagall is purely a vanilla boy since chocolate is a no-no for dogs. (Oh and I have REALLY good DARK CHOCOLATE ice cream with dark chocolate bits in it. So decadent!)
> 
> People have posited Chagall is reading my excited anticipation, or I'm cuing him (don't see how) or maybe I send out special "I'm gonna eat ice cream now" pheromones. Whatever it is, my ice cream sensing poodle melts my heart and puts a smile on my face.


OH YES! I LOVE ice cream too. However, even though I like good ice cream, I'll eat almost any kind that shows up. If I were on a deserted island... and I could only have one food for the whole time... it would be ice cream. To stay on topic, I went food shopping today and I have Klondike bars in my freezer. Chocolate over chocolate. good times.

pr

pr


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Just polished off a dish of homemade banana pudding, made with homegrown bananas. Mmmm. I had to explain to Molly that she really wouldn't like it...:angel:


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I like ice cream. No, let me be a bit more clear, I LOVE ice cream! ...People have posited Chagall is reading my excited anticipation, or I'm cuing him (don't see how) or maybe I send out special "I'm gonna eat ice cream now" pheromones. Whatever it is, my ice cream sensing poodle melts my heart and puts a smile on my face.


Oh!!! I love me some icecream too, and I'm a bit of a snob at this point in my life, and am very particular about what brand and types I'm willing to have. Growing up though, that didn't matter, and any full tub of ice cream was in mortal danger if I was home!

As for Chagall picking up on it, I'm a firm believer in dogs being masters of non-verbal communication. I tend to have issues knowing my own emotions at times, but not my Quinn, she knows exactly how I'm feeling and acts accordingly! Sometimes I envy her and other dogs their senses, and how intuitive they are in communicating, not just by voice, but by smell, sight, and empathy, it truly is amazing.

-Dan


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two good things are, I have been working my butt off this week and took no breaks at all BUT I managed to sleep last night! (chronic insomnia, bane of my life) Which was especially good because I had to represent my employer in a judicial hearing today against legal counsel who is a known bully and who I'm not afraid to say, scares me! But I held my own, we won our case, and the best thing is, this very long day is finally over and I am home, sipping a big drink. Not coffee. And the bully flirted with me. Not sure how to take that.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Our good news is it is beautiful weather here - it finally quit raining and is nice and cool. We have shut off the a/c and have the doors and windows open. Hans is in heaven...our property is fenced so he can go in and out to his heart's content. AND he just discovered moles, which was the funniest thing I've seen in a while. He's been out in the yard doing this silly little dance. He wants to stomp (he really does stomp things, I swear) where the mole is tunneling, but he's also a little concerned that the mysterious creature might get him somehow. So he does his dance, gives the mole a quick stomp, and then leaps backwards just to be safe.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

What a great thread! Thank you!!!

I woke up to a beautiful, hot, sunny day. It is Fall break so two of my children are at home all this week. I did some errands for my husband's business then met him for a quick lunch. I bought a used Keurig coffee machine for $40 and met a really nice lady. I hate the gym, but I went. I deep conditioned my hair and am getting ready to read a book. Oreo is napping beside me. The weather turned cloudy and cooler and we got a rain storm. Pretty good day so far!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> OH YES! I LOVE ice cream too. However, even though I like good ice cream, I'll eat almost any kind that shows up. If I were on a deserted island... and I could only have one food for the whole time... it would be ice cream. To stay on topic, I went food shopping today and I have Klondike bars in my freezer. Chocolate over chocolate. good times.
> 
> pr
> 
> pr


Ohhh...ice cream! Peanut Butter Pandemonium made by Stewart's- which is a NE thing. Vanilla ice cream with streaks of chocolate, peanut butter and mini reese's peanut butter cups in it. Really decadent!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Today was rather a fragile one for me but made better with antibotics, steroids, and a very very empathic Molly who brought me her Lambchop, laid it on my chest, and then curled up at the other end of the couch..........she made me smile!!!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Today was rather a fragile one for me but made better with antibotics, steroids, and a very very empathic Molly who brought me her Lambchop, laid it on my chest, and then curled up at the other end of the couch..........she made me smile!!!!


I am really sorry to read this but it is good to hear that Molly is standing by as always. Somehow they just know when you need them the most.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Today was rather a fragile one for me but made better with antibotics, steroids, and a very very empathic Molly who brought me her Lambchop, laid it on my chest, and then curled up at the other end of the couch..........she made me smile!!!!


Hope tomorrow is a better day


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I booked Bella's 2 week post-surgery checkup for Thurs where she may get approval to remove the cone and start very short 5 minute walks - just making the appointment made me smile.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

You all are the best! Tonight Remington laid in the recliner with me, then on me and snuggled! Super awesomeness!!!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

A good day if not very productive:
1. I'm on vacation this week so had a pajama day
2. Washed, sort of dryed, trimmed feet, face and sanitary on Fritz. Remainder to be done tomorrow
3. Received a call from contractor that a part for the bathroom in our new home will be in tomorrow so bathrooms will just need some final tweeks and they will be done.
4. Found the dining room table under all that clutter that was on it 
5. I think I have figured out the timing on that dang Petco ad so I can be at the top of the page to make it go away faster


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Carolinek said:


> Ohhh...ice cream! Peanut Butter Pandemonium made by Stewart's- which is a NE thing. Vanilla ice cream with streaks of chocolate, peanut butter and mini reese's peanut butter cups in it. Really decadent!



Oh sweetie mollymuima 
you are always on my mind! Sending you big poodle kisses and human hugs!! Xxoo u know if it were possible we'd all take part of ur burden from u joyfully right!?


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I love the name of your dog! My very first dog was named Fritz. A black lab/husky/malemute seven other breeds mutt that my dad got when I was a baby. I used to lay on the floor with him when I was sad, ride him like a pony and dress him in tutus and baby blankets. None of it phased him. I sure did love that dog.


----------



## SteviM95 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Good day*

What a fun post. I kinda forgot to keep up with this blog as Bindi & I are doing better. We have had some pleasant successes lately. She is enjoying puppy kindergarten & checked out some agility equipment - I think she's almost a natural. Today was good as I worked on her grooming. She's tolerating it so much better than she used to. And we spent a fun hour at the dog park today with a new friend - another spoo that was a delightful gentleman (both dogs are 'fixed'). I also got a nice horseback ride in...and rode with a friend who recently lost a beautiful dog. I came home and snuggled a bit more with Bindi dater that. It's so easy to take our pets for granted.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Good idea for cheering us all up!! 
Good: Scarlett is getting better about drinking her water without burping/ refluxing/ vomiting water.. 
DH did not find out that ALL three dogs were on the couch watching the weather channel... In order to be properly dressed (raincoats).
We were able to take a well timed nap without having puppy fussing over who sleeps where. 
The health of my family is improving.
I still have hair while in my third year of house training poodle puppies.. Darn that MPS!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

murphys said:


> 5. I think I have figured out the timing on that dang Petco ad so I can be at the top of the page to make it go away faster


Yeah, what's with that? I haven't had pop-ups on this site before. For what it's worth, Petco, I don't like your stores anyway, and this exceedingly annoying ad is solidifying my determination not to set foot in one ever again.

Sorry, now back to good vibes.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay bad first - we're getting a new clinical computer system in on Nov 20. We have 2 hours each with an "official" trainer!! I get to do the rest of the training... I have 12 staff and 5 doctors to train, all of whom keep asking me different questions to which I have NO CLUE as to the answer...!!!!!!! It's driving me INSANE!!!

Anyway, today I did training sessions with one doctor and one receptionist. Not much else constructive done apart from popping onto PF while between training sessions wink

It has been pouring down all day.

Better:-

I actually managed to get away early (15 minutes LOL) as opposed to late. YAY!

Good:-

Got home, dived into the house to the usual joyous poodle welcome, got changed out of work suit into scruffs, made a large mug of mocha coffee and snuggled down on the couch with my kindle and two sleepy dogs who were quite content NOT to venture out in the rain!!

:biggrin:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Came home from work over an hour early and Remington was ready to snuggle. Fixed sweet potato casarole for dinner! Yum!!!! Your posts made my evening. You all are the best!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

All the wonderful messages I've been receiving from y'all , including from you!  AND this thread = my favorite thing of my today 

I love you all .

And THANK GOD FOR POODLES & POODLE-PARENTS!!! Can I get an amen!!!!??? Hehehehe  

I feel like telling the next person I see crying the following:

"Hey you, crying person! Don't cry! Join Poodleforum then get a poodle and your life will be all better!" 

Seriously!! THERE IS DEFINITELY SOMETHING HERE..... I CANT EXPLAIN IT... But it's just life-changing, bad-mood-buttkicking , fun-loving-interesting-knowledgable-goodhearted-people  (I love to use - - - to connect words)

Thank you all for this smile on my face right now


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Today was rather a fragile one for me but made better with antibotics, steroids, and a very very empathic Molly who brought me her Lambchop, laid it on my chest, and then curled up at the other end of the couch..........she made me smile!!!!


Woman, you are an absolute treasure!:adore: And Molly is an angel.:angel2: I would give up homemade ice cream and wine if it meant you could feel fine! Yes, I _truly_ would! :nod: I wish your health was as robust as your wonderful sense of humor and pure good heart. That would make every day grand! Good to know Molly was such a dear lamb and looked after you so well. Hope you're doing better now. :amen:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just checked in so I could smile! Thank You friends for your concern..........actually made it off the couch and on to my patio lounge chair where I watched my resident hummingbirds fight over who gonna own the feeder!!! Then discovered a new gopher has taken up residence, much to Molly's joy! I guess it was a good day for us!!! 
Love you all.......... and please remember all the little things, everyday, that bring a smile to YOUR face, and joy to YOUR life!!!!
LAUREL & MOLLY


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is a great poodle vibe that gets me out of bed no matter what ..  

Playing fetch with happy poodles!!  they love it and deserve it 

Please forgive their chewed up haircut I shaved them down .. it's growing back... 

http://youtu.be/RHt9wLjT4e8


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

The bad: Today is my 2nd day of a 6 day work stretch. Working 10-12 hours everyday for 6 days straight with no time to sit and munching on a sandwich while standing and working 

The GOOD: woke up to Gucci's sweet breath and soft fuzzy face kissing my mouth and Miu miu's ticklish ear kisses she gives me every morning. Then saw my cutie pie baby girl sleeping next to hubby brought a smile to my face. Took the tpoos outside for a nice cool morning rough play before getting ready for work. Soooooo looking forward to returning home at 9:30pm to snuggle with all 4 of them in bed again. Just the thought of all 5 of us squished on my king sized bed just brightens up my day. Actually it's just me and hubby that's falling off the bed. The tpoos and baby spreads out and takes up all the room while me and hubby have half our butts hanging off the bed. Lol


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My babies said:


> The bad: Today is my 2nd day of a 6 day work stretch. Working 10-12 hours everyday for 6 days straight with no time to sit and munching on a sandwich while standing and working
> 
> 
> 
> The GOOD: woke up to Gucci's sweet breath and soft fuzzy face kissing my mouth and Miu miu's ticklish ear kisses she gives me every morning. Then saw my cutie pie baby girl sleeping next to hubby brought a smile to my face. Took the tpoos outside for a nice cool morning rough play before getting ready for work. Soooooo looking forward to returning home at 9:30pm to snuggle with all 4 of them in bed again. Just the thought of all 5 of us squished on my king sized bed just brightens up my day. Actually it's just me and hubby that's falling off the bed. The tpoos and baby spreads out and takes up all the room while me and hubby have half our butts hanging off the bed. Lol





I love the part of your hiney's hanging off the bed and the pups all have lots of room. My husband is going to visit his dad for the weekend and I am excited that Oreo will have a whole side of the bed to stretch out on. He'll probably still sleep sideways and in the middle with my luck!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Some GOOD news for today: You might have to live in FL to appreciate this, but we have had Citizens homeowners insurance since we bought our house 2 yrs ago. Our policy is up for renewal, and we just got our new policy in the mail. We've been picked up by a private company, our rate is going down, and we have sinkhole coverage now! We live in the #1 county for sinkholes, so the added coverage and lower rate is fantastic news. So Hans says we can spend the extra money on treats and toys for him!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

FireStorm, I think anytime your homeowner's policy decreases that is cause for celebration! I am fascinated by the whole sink hole thing. There was one hole that opened up several years ago on the land that used to belong to our family... I kept driving by the area in awe of this huge hole in the ground... and they considered it a small one...


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Today, Quinn had her first experience as a working service dog INSIDE of a restaurant while my wife and I ate lunch together. We weren't sure how it was going to work out, and so we had a backup plan in case she wasn't behaving (I'd take Quinn out, we'd get food to go, and pay before leaving), but that wasn't needed at all! I AM SOOO IMPRESSED WITH MY LITTLE GIRL! She laid at my feet and slept or played with her toy the entire time, not bothering the server or getting distracted by anything in the restaurant. The fact that at 18 weeks old, she is already behaving most of the time in such a perfect fashion just astounds me, I'm really shocked (in a good way) and so very proud of her (and myself  ) for how well and quickly she is progressing.

Today was a good day 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!

For me, that's a cause for celebration :biggrin:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Booked a 7 night vaca to St Marteen for November! Taking baby Katelyn on her first vaca when she's 5 months old. Super excited and nervous about going on vaca with an infant.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I wake up at 5 to feed Dolly and Georgie this morning I was in the process of missing it when G jumped up and gave me kisses. She knew the breakfast alarm lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I like to collect old books on topics of interest. Naturally, books about poodles are high on the list. Got one today, "The Book Of The Poodle" (The Viking Press 1950) by T.H. Tracy. It's in _excellent_ condition. And here's the added joy... the original owner, who signed the book, had the _same_ first name as my dear departed mother, "Helen"!:love2: As well as an _eerily_ similar signature. When I showed my dh he said, "Wow! That's uncanny!" Getting the book (for $7!) _and _seeing my beloved late mother's name in it made me so _very_ HAPPY! This was a most _wonderful _day! Hope yours was as well. 
:elephant::elephant::elephant::elephant:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well we didn't win a pink light up poodle from Lowes but we did get there to buy one before they ran out! 

We didn't qualify in utility, but there were good moments and we placed first in both rally advanced and rally excellent today at the Washington Poodle Club show. I am happy for the journey with my girlie girl.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sitting on the back porch with Penny this misty Saturday morning having a nice hot cup of coffee before anyone else wakes up. That's good stuff right there.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rick it is downright rainy over here in Frederick, but the forecast looks like it should dry out. We have the day off today so one of us is sleeping in as is distinctly her preference. Guess who it is!

When we get up and going we are going to go walk around downtown historic Frederick then go over to the fairgrounds to take in the dog show shopping. After that a vendor I spoke to yesterday suggested Ellicott City as having a dog friendly historic district.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Gee I wonder who that could be. Ellicott City does have a nice dog friendly historic district as does Frederick but with the weather the way it is now the outdoor cafe thing is pretty much out. When it clears up later it'll be great.

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Sitting on the back porch with Penny this misty Saturday morning having a nice hot cup of coffee before anyone else wakes up. That's good stuff right there.Rick


I'm up too.:yawn2: Please pass the cream!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Another good day today, I got to spoil my wife with her first ever pedicure and manicure (she got purdy gel nails) and seeing her face light up made my day.  As well, Quinn is having an amazing day, she did really well meeting other dogs today (~4-5 we saw today) and has been behaving so very well all around. We even waiting in a line at Starbucks today for about 20 mins and she was PERFECT (and I don't use that word lightly!) and by that I mean settling each time the line moved forward and controlling herself even with all the distractions. So amazed how she knows when its time to work, and its like she flips a switch and becomes Miss Service Dog!

Hope everyone else is having a great day, and Rick that sounded like a perfect mellow morning, coffee, poodle, quiet, and a misty day. 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, Mahlon, you're one in a million. I have been trying more with Aria and she's doing amazing at obedience! No one ever gave me a mani/pedi, believe me! But I am raising 3 amazing kids, so it's all good. They will make the world better. I believe we are here on this earth to help each other, and you're doing a great job


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

The bad: I've had a terribly busy past two weeks at school. Cluttered with working as an editor for my campus newspaper which means interviews, writing, planning.. Being up in the office until 4 am each Wednesday laying out our print pages.. Plus some major assignments for my classes, I had a speech to perform this past Monday while a test just the class before.. Had two projects due yesterday plus a mid term exam. And a long busy day at my part time weekend job today has got me EXHAUSTED! 

The good: IT'S FINALLY OVER! I have to work tomorrow, and then after that I have three days off of school for Autumn break AND am on an off week for the newspaper as well. This means a lot of time for relaxing, catching up on sleep and cleaning, and of course... Spending some quality time with my girl Ruby <3 this break couldn't have came at a better time. Happy to be recharging


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We had lovely family walks this weekend!

Saturday late afternoon we all walked down to our local beach which is now open to dogs again, Pippin did zoomies as soon as her paws touched sand while Pushkin hid behind Dad. We had several people on the prom watching and laughing at her antics. Lots of ball chasing, seagull chasing, weed snuffling and the whole beach to ourselves... 

This morning we all went inland a couple of miles to one of my favourite spots, Tynwald Hill (our Parliament seat) where there is a big field and the dogs could chase around, then walked down through the village to a forestry commission garden and wandered through the trees and down to the stream for a drink (the dogs, not us!). Back up through the village picking blackberries as we went, which will be going into an apple and blackberry pie for tea!!

Lovely


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

The bad:
I'm stressed out and overwhelmed for a moment 

The wonderful: 
Being smothered by 140 lbs of fluffy warm poodle love!  

I'm so glad this recliner weight limit is over 300lbs LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

140 pounds of warm fluffy poodle can cure anything!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh Lou, I'm happy that recliner fits you and a giant ball of fur too, what a wonderful way to connect and relax when wound up.

Quinn is very much the independent girl, and isn't a lapdog, but part of her training to be my SD is when I'm upset, stressed, or anxious to lay on top of me to apply deep pressure and weight.

I've thought for years about buying weighted blankets, I never considered a fluffy SPOO instead until my breeder suggested it, and all its taken is rewarding her with love when she picks up on it, or when I encourage her to come to me. So far its been great and she's basically doing it instinctively now at this point!

As for today, it was a good day, we're ready for a wonderful Canadian Thanksgiving meal and day tomorrow together as a family. Quinn did well today even though it was rainy and she was cooped up, lots of room for improvement, but better behavior than I'd ever expect in any puppy I've ever met. 

And its still fresh, so its good to celebrate another good thing, HER SEROMA IS GONE! YAY! 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I like to collect old books on topics of interest. Naturally, books about poodles are high on the list. Got one today, "The Book Of The Poodle" (The Viking Press 1950) by T.H. Tracy. It's in _excellent_ condition. And here's the added joy... the original owner, who signed the book, had the _same_ first name as my dear departed mother, "Helen"!:love2: As well as an _eerily_ similar signature. When I showed my dh he said, "Wow! That's uncanny!" Getting the book (for $7!) _and _seeing my beloved late mother's name in it made me so _very_ HAPPY! This was a most _wonderful _day! Hope yours was as well.
> :elephant::elephant::elephant::elephant:


We must have both noted Quossoms reference to this book cuz I found a copy too! Ordered it last week and they said it is now shipped......soooo excited to get mine too!!!! Another old book is always reason for a good day!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Mahlon, I just noticed you're from Surrey! We used to live in White Rock! We were on Semiahmoo Beach just above Oxford Street. Cool!


----------



## Riles (Oct 12, 2014)

What a wonderful thread!!!! Some of it made me cry and some of it made me laugh. Your all so amazing to share 

Bad: Woke up to Marley straining and not being able to do poos. All sorts of crazy things running through my head even though I knew he has been watched like a hawk and could not possible eat something he shouldn't have.

Good: Straight to the vet to find out it was just some dry poo caught in his hair (even though I clean his bottom every day) and also some anal gland needing draining. Soon as we walked in the door, he went to the toilet!!! Was SOOOOO EXCITED and relieved!!!! 

Who knew you could be so excited about poo!

Cheers
Riles


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Indiana said:


> Mahlon, I just noticed you're from Surrey! We used to live in White Rock! We were on Semiahmoo Beach just above Oxford Street. Cool!


Awesome Indiana! White Rock is an amazing place, we love to visit any time we can, and I have lots of fond memories from there. We're somewhat new still to B.C. (we moved from Ontario 3 years ago now) and just starting to explore more and more. This summer our big trip was up north to Mackenzie and Prince George, it was a blast and very beautiful, also the furthest north any of us had been yet.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Riles said:


> What a wonderful thread!!!! Some of it made me cry and some of it made me laugh. Your all so amazing to share
> 
> Bad: Woke up to Marley straining and not being able to do poos. All sorts of crazy things running through my head even though I knew he has been watched like a hawk and could not possible eat something he shouldn't have.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah - we've all done the yippee dance at some point when it comes to poo! There are even threads on the topic in the poodle health bit!!! 

Hoping to be excited to see a firm one from my boy at some point soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great day yesterday, Took a nice long walk with Penny then Isabelle and I went to the 9:30 club to see Citizen Cope. Great show at a great venue with the love of my life. And today is a Fed holiday so it's just me and Penny for most of the day.

Rick


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This was a fantastic weekend. My mother and I spent the entire weekend at her home in South Austin. She has a large back deck that looks over the yard, and the yard is pretty big (not as big as the farm though) with huge oak trees and a hill, lots of green every where. Remington and Reba spent Friday, Saturday and most of Sunday playing in the yard, and then running up the stairs to the house and back down. The little ones, being my poms, are in love with Reba, she will lay down so that they can pounce on her and she loves them... I had to laugh, because Remington has decided that he likes Reba too... like really like likes her... We jokingly said what do you call a doberman poodle cross (both are altered so no chance), but they still loved on each other... Licking and nuzzling very sweet!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I finally finished data checking stuff going from one computer system to the other! Absolutely mind-numbing job...:argh:

Went to the dentist for a check up and she didn't find anything to do!!! YAY!!!

Hubby is off this week so with his help I finally managed to do 4 front feet!! Two on each dog that is...LOL!! Back feet tomorrow. Pippin looks like she's wearing Ugg boots! 

Did Pippin's tail too... shamefully I had to cut it really short as it was horribly knotted and I couldn't be bothered spending an hour on it. New resolution to keep on top of the grooming!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> We must have both noted Quossoms reference to this book cuz I found a copy too! Ordered it last week and they said it is now shipped......soooo excited to get mine too!!!! Another old book is always reason for a good day!!!!


 We need to start a poodle reading book club! :dog::dog:Right now I'm stocking up on old books for the winter, like a squirrel gathering acorns. My daughter says I'll be the last old book collector left standing. (I told her I plan to be a _very_ "booked up" old lady!) :becky: Poor her, she'll have to clean out my collection when I go to the great library in the sky. :angel2: I agree, next to a poodle, a good book is THE BEST THING! Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> I agree, next to a poodle, a good book is THE BEST THING! Hope everyone had a good day!


A poodle on my lap and a book (in my case a Kindle) in my hand makes for one wonderful escape! I often combine my three favorites - poodle, agility trials, and a good book for when I'm not working the desk or ring 

This is a dreary old Monday but we had a fabulous weekend - Sat I spend it at an agility workshop and then Sun we took Bella out to an art fair - she was in her element being loved by everyone


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Another thing to be grateful for, books and fellow booklovers  I'm a proud bibliophile, to the point where its been stipulated if I was left on a deserted island, and could bring one thing (and books were already there on the island, and thus not an option!) what would it be lol. 

-Dan


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

R














Here's something funny I noticed; poodle profiles, even all disheveled on a hike, are kind of regal. Boston terrier profiles make you laugh! Aria is soooo tired, cuddling on my lap.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Here's something funny I noticed; poodle profiles, even all disheveled on a hike, are kind of regal. Boston terrier profiles make you laugh! Aria is soooo tired, cuddling on my lap.



I noticed the "regal thing" today too! ?

Apollo carries his tail so high up and prances like a show dog !! And he is a rescue (but 100% poodle) ?Lou has a regal look too but she more the athletic run really fast type of gal  

Not good quality pics it was late afternoon


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't you love that poodle attitude? Maddy carries her tail that way too...I think if Apollo and Maddy had the other stuff it takes, their attitude would make them winners in the show ring  Indy on the other hand would hate it! Your dogs look so cute and happy Lou!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Indiana said:


> *Don't you love that poodle attitude?* Maddy carries her tail that way too...I think if Apollo and Maddy had the other stuff it takes, their attitude would make them winners in the show ring  Indy on the other hand would hate it! Your dogs look so cute and happy Lou!


Oh yeah, lots of attitude. They're born with it. Here's Penny at 4 months. Can you tell she thinks very highly of herself?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Chagall was born with a positively upright attitude!* :happy:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww, look at Chagall's lovely baby fluff on his TK and ears... Beyond cute!!!

Strange day here - I woke with a migraine so after several hours in bed in the dark decided it wasn't worth struggling into work for the remaining two hours so had a duvet day. Not so great, but then got some superlatively great news from the vet on Pushkin's health (on health thread).

So now sitting with hubby and two snoozy poodles waiting for the threatened rain to start, but we're all cozy inside 

Ups and downs but then ups again!


----------

